# Rocky mountin snyper 3 blade



## txhntr1 (Oct 8, 2007)

i just bought the snyper 3 blade and i was just wondering if the blades were supposed to lock when fully depolyed


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Most all of the machanical broadheads do not lock when opened. I shoot Grim Reapers and they have an internal spring inside of them that keeps them closed during flight instead of a rubber band. So far every deer I have shot with them has fell within sight. I used a snyper 2 blade a few years ago shot a deer broadside thru the ribs complete pass thru. I did not see the deer fall. Waited a while got down went to my arrow pulled it out of the grass and both blades were gone. The deer left very, very little blood never did find him. Went Home and thru them away!!! :******: :******: :******: :2cents:


----------

